# Marble Covicts?



## WDMurray (Feb 21, 2008)

I just set up this tank on Saturday, one of the Kids at the LFS had it and no longer wanted it. So he gave it to me along with some fish. After I set it up I put a Pink Con Male and Female and a Striped Female in it

I got home from work today and see the striped female guarding eggs in a pot.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry, they will not come out marbled


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

^TFG is right... Some will be pink and some will be striped... I'm not sure if the ratio will be 50/50 or what...

What I can say is that when I crossed a Pink Female with a Striped Male the babies - although all 'normal' looking did have better colours than either of the parents...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you do end up with fry do not give them to a store to sell. pure grey cons are hard to find anymore... A lot have a pink gene and it's very frustrating when you spawn a grey pair and a few come out pink! :lol:


----------



## WDMurray (Feb 21, 2008)

I have had pink fry in the past but they all easy pickings for the other fish. I think these will meet the same fate.

I have a set of pure gray cons that breed like crazy.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never seen grey Cons before! Do have any pics? I love to see them.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

^I could be wrong, but I think by grey they mean the regular striped variety... (I think).


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

illy-d said:


> ^I could be wrong, but I think by grey they mean the regular striped variety... (I think).


Yep yep.

They have many common names. Grey, black, stripped, zebra...... to name a few... I'm old school and will call them greys mostly...


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

ok.... one question how do you get marble convicts.. as in are they a mi of breeds.. and what siz tank do a a pair need to be housed in.. 
Thanks
Victor


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If ya were really old school TFG, you'd call them 'congos' ... their first 'common' name way back when they were imported ... talk about confusing common names. :lol:


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Congos, great name for my black cons, awesome!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm only 33 lol...


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> If ya were really old school TFG, you'd call them 'congos' ... their first 'common' name way back when they were imported ... talk about confusing common names. :lol:


I don't think the regular striped convicts were ever called that (?). But when the 'golden' or 'pink' con came out in the '60's they were called 'pink congos' to make them sound like they come from Africa. A lot of books I used to have, 'golden' cons were called 'pink congos' but I have never seen the regular cons called anything in books other then convicts or 'zebras'. My public library, when I was a kid, had some aquarium books that were defiantely pre- WWII, and I never seen convicts refferred to as 'congos' in those books. If I remember well, they were most often called zebras, going way back. I think 'pink congo' was a term that was coined in the '60's when the 'pink' version came out, to make the new 'golden' strain sound African, and therefore more desireable.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Makes sense, the congo isn't in central america!


----------

